# R33 and R34 - Brand New All Aluminum Koyo Radiator...



## NisMotorsports (Mar 12, 2005)

I was going to make this a group buy, but due to the fact there are not many skyline owners in the US, I decided to just sell these individually but at a group buy price. I have seen these All Aluminum High Performance Racing Koyo Radiators on sites for over $500, but I worked out a deal with my supplier to get them for $450 plus shipping. 

If anyone is interested, or if you need shipping prices, please PM me, or email me at: [email protected]

Shipping is:

California, Neveda, Oregon, Washington = $11.20

Arizona, Colorado, Idaho, Montana, New Mexico, Oklahoma, Texas, Utah, Wyoming = $14.51

All the rest of the 48 States are $21.23

Alaska and Hawaii are $65.34

If you want to use Paypal, then the Paypal fee will be assessed.

I will work on a first come, first serve basis, and will ship out the Koyo Radiator as soon as the payment is received.

Thanks!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I sure hope that your a sponsor...........


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=54329


----------



## NisMotorsports (Mar 12, 2005)

Double Post...


----------



## NisMotorsports (Mar 12, 2005)

I decided to just offer this deal in my current group buy and close this thread.

Here is a link to the group buy thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=873576

Thanks!


----------

